# The research on facial hair: moustache, beard, stubles.



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

The full file: https://www.researchgate.net/public...ss_health_masculinity_and_parenting_abilities 

"
_- Women judged faces with heavy stubble as most attractive 
- heavy beards, light stubble and clean-shaven faces rated as pretty similarly 
- full beards highest for parenting ability and healthiness 

Masculinity ratings increased linearly as facial hair increased, and this effect was more pronounced in women in the fertile phase of the menstrual cycle, although attractiveness ratings did not differ according to fertility. Our findings confirm that beardedness affects judgments of male socio-sexual attributes and suggest that an intermediate level of beardedness is most attractive while full-bearded men may be perceived as better fathers who could protect and invest in offspring. 
"_


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 5, 2019)

brutal stubblepill


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 5, 2019)

Stubble is legit looksmax





Somerhalder looks wayyy more masc and badboyish with a stubble compared to clean shaven. A stubble accentuates an already strong lower third. Also, a designer stubble can be used to make the jaw look stronger than it is, look at nick bateman without a stubble.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> brutal stubblepill


Yep. 
The thing/question, is for most men is. Can you actually grow a a heavy stubble like this example for that study?


----------



## robtical (Dec 5, 2019)

Girls like clean shaven most. But guys look like shit clean shaven.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yep.
> The thing/question, is for most men is. Can you actually grow a a heavy stubble like this example for that study?
> View attachment 183060


Im still developing man, my dad can grow a heavy stubble but he tells me he only was able to grow one when he was like 19-20, and im still 17 so im good i figure.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Stubble is legit looksmax


I agree. And often, the worse the face, or the more the "soy" a face. The more a dude needs the heavy stubble (or beard).
Chads don't need them.
Chadlite's don't need them either.
The rest does.

It's just sad, if a normie or below normie dude has such low facial hair density; that he can't grow any or much. Because then it still looks shit.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 5, 2019)

You may not like it, but this is peak male facial hair attractiveness.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

robtical said:


> Girls like clean shaven most. But guys look like shit clean shaven.


study says "no". I trust study with a decent sample size of women more, then some dudes opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 5, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> You may not like it, but this is peak male facial hair attractiveness.


EWA IS RACISTISCH NIGGUH JWZZZ SHIEEET


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> I agree. And often, the worse the face, or the more the "soy" a face. The more a dude needs the heavy stubble (or beard).
> Chads don't need them.
> Chadlite's don't need them either.
> The rest does.
> ...


I guess i dont need it at all lmao, ive got the opposite of a soy face. Nice cheekbones, decent jaw, thick eyebrows, hooded eyes, jet black hair. Me next to a soyboy is such a stark fkn contrast lol, yesterday i brutally mogged some ginger kid.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> You may not like it, but this is peak male facial hair attractiveness.


LOL, that dude is also SlaveOwnerMaxxed as fuck; he has like 100's of slaves as his bitch to order around.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)

ideal facial hair


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> study says "no". I trust study with a decent sample size of women more, then some dudes opinion.


Study means nothing when all girls go for shaved prettyboysd with eprfect thick hair and decent face


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

Explains why my instinctual plan is to stubblemaxx as a bachelor and then beardmaxx again when I'm married JFL


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 5, 2019)

Lol at OP dickriding this study when there are countless others dissenting it. Stubble is good but at the end of the day facial hair doesn't really matter much. If you look good, you'll look good clean shaven or with a stubble. Most women say they like clean shaven but most guys have shit lower thirds


Clean shaven is the most attractive but only if you have a good jaw. If you dont stubble helps


My mom told me "men think it's a measure of masculinity if they have beards. It looks ugly and _hides your face"_


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> ideal facial hair


to much. way more then a heavy stubble.


whitebadboy said:


> Study means nothing when *all girls *go for shaved prettyboysd with eprfect thick hair and decent face


All girls may go for that, but most can't get that. Hence they will lower their standards, when there is the time they want some action.
All men go for Stacies also, but most can't get that. Hence men will lower their standards.

Aka, what people go for, isn't what is most important. It's what they can attract or get; when they want sex/dates/relationships/marriage/etc.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> Study means nothing when all girls go for shaved prettyboysd with eprfect thick hair and decent face


cope more with your prettyboy


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cope more with your prettyboy


COpe with average guys with beard who get nothing rottign away with theyr beard cope


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> COpe with average guys with beard who get nothing rottign away with theyr beard cope


average guy = doomed either way doesnt matter


----------



## Joyride (Dec 5, 2019)

yea sure, stubble may make some guys look better, but in general, beards can make normies or below average men look disgustingly unkempt or they look like as if they smell


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Stubble is good but at the end of the day facial hair doesn't really matter much.


the discussion, of "how much it matters". That's a difficult one. Does it matter 1% or 10% or etc..
My personal opinion, is a bit like this on the "how much does it matter".
1. attractive Chad/chadlite face; it matters little to nothing
2. normie soy face; it matters decently like maybe 15% orso. (like can maybe upp yourself 1 point on the facial looks.
3. normie but masculine face; it matters a little, like 5% orso.
4. below normie tier face; it matters most like maybe 20+% orso. (like maybe one can upp onself with like 1.5 point in the face. Hidding a recessed chin a bit towards wmore decent levels, or whatever flaws on can cover up a little bit with a full stubble.




ugly nebula said:


> If you look good, you'll look good clean shaven or with a stubble.


I agree. This one, isn't for Chads and Chadslite.
But for normies or below normies.
We all know a know will (nearly) never become a Chad or Chadlite. But he can maybe move op the normie scale. Maybe even upp himself to top tier normie level, where he's just under the Chadlite. It can still make a good difference, in his life experiences.



ugly nebula said:


> Most women say they like clean shaven but most guys have shit lower thirds


Don't listen to what women say they like. Just see what they do, and what they choce if presented with pictures/examples.
Women either lie about what they like, or theydon't know, or they can't axpress it. (0+% of women say they find confidence and personality most important, if you ask them what they like. LOL



ugly nebula said:


> Clean shaven is the most attractive but only if you have a good jaw.


Agreed.



ugly nebula said:


> My mom told me "men think it's a measure of masculinity if they have beards. It looks ugly and _hides your face"_


 Your mom is, generalising way to much. And therefore wrong.
In this study (see picture above I posted), they used a normie faced man with a normie jawline. His heavy stuble, helped him in attractiveness looks.
Most men are normies. And most men are are nromies for sure (or below). So the general advice for men (aka the majority/normie dudes) is: aim for heavy stubble. The advice for the exceptions (like 10% of dudes orso), like Chads, is different.


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> the discussion, of "how much it matters". That's a difficult one. Does it matter 1% or 10% or etc..
> My personal opinion, is a bit like this on the "how much does it matter".
> 1. attractive Chad/chadlite face; it matters little to nothing
> 2. normie soy face; it matters decently like maybe 15% orso. (like can maybe upp yourself 1 point on the facial looks.
> ...


Beard will make you look like shit goodluck having good beard genes and good coverage hahaha almost all guys cant grow decent stubles like mdoels who also use make up on beard and just end up looking stupid. A bad or average ebard will make you look worse than shaved only stubbles perfect ratio will make you look better


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

Joyride said:


> yea sure, stubble may make some guys look better,


Corrected it for you: _ a good heavy stubble may make *most *guys look better, _



Joyride said:


> but in general, beards can make normies or below average men look disgustingly unkempt or they look like as if they smell


Heavy stuble IS NOT a full beard.
2nd, shit grooming or shit styling of the heavy stubble, is entirely a dudes fault.

A shit heavy stubble is only not a dude his fault, when he lacks the amount of hair/implant to grow a good stubble.


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Corrected it for you: _ stubble may make *most *guys look better, _
> 
> 
> Heavy stuble IS NOT a full beard.
> ...


Average guys will never have good beard coverage and a beard transplant is stupid


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> the discussion, of "how much it matters". That's a difficult one. Does it matter 1% or 10% or etc..
> My personal opinion, is a bit like this on the "how much does it matter".
> 1. attractive Chad/chadlite face; it matters little to nothing
> 2. normie soy face; it matters decently like maybe 15% orso. (like can maybe upp yourself 1 point on the facial looks.
> ...


Yeah I agree for the average male stubble would be better overall


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> Beard will make you look like shit


Nope. An ugly face, makes a man look unattractive. That's the main cause, for looking ugly/shit.



whitebadboy said:


> goodluck having good beard genes and good coverage


that's a luck a dude needs to have, if he wants to or needs to stubblemaxx. There is not stubblemaxxing for a dude with shit facial hair growth genes and coverage.


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 5, 2019)

I can grow heavy stubble but it blurs my jawline, What is preferably heavy stubble or a great jawline at sub 10% bodyfat?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

every time people post about this

its people with shit lower third sentenced for mandatory beard/stubble and then digging up cope studies to justify theit insecurity about their shit lower third


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Nope. An ugly face, makes a man look unattractive. That's the main cause, for looking ugly/shit.
> 
> 
> that's a luck a dude needs to have, if he wants to or needs to stubblemaxx. There is not stubblemaxxing for a dude with shit facial hair growth genes and coverage.


Daily reminder that a bad or average beard can ruin you even if you are Chad
Now cry hard beardcels


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

Pu33 said:


> I can grow heavy stubble but it blurs my jawline, What is preferably heavy stubble or a great jawline at sub 10% bodyfat?


On a personal basis. Only a pictture can tell of someone has a great jawline.
Heavy stubble: they used this nromie faced dude, (see post 4 of this thread). So I assume, that's about an good heavy stubble


whitebadboy said:


> Daily reminder that a bad or average beard can ruin you even if you are Chad
> Now cry hard beardcels


You use, a Top tier Chad face as example. To try to disprove a point; that is meant for NORMIE faced men.
Chad faced dudes, shouldn't use alot of advice that is meant for normies.

But lets face it. There are no or hardly any Chad faced dudes here. 95+% of dudes here are normies (or below normie)


----------



## oldcell (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yep.
> The thing/question, is for most men is. Can you actually grow a a heavy stubble like this example for that study?
> View attachment 183060



Yeah..i definitive wear heavy stubble all the time
I tink it is everything from 7 to 12 mm at beard trimmer for me , or 3 and 4 setting 
ITs a legit looksmax, i pull a chick almost every week i am out with some slight effort after heavy stubble
Before, with celan shaven face i was just doing ok, like decent normie
I am redpilling people about this for years 
@Kade


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> every time people post about this
> its people with shit lower third sentenced for mandatory beard/stubble and then digging up cope studies to justify theit insecurity about their shit lower third


What is looksmaxxing and this site about?
It's about shit things in the face, and trying to make them appear a little less shit.

This is about that as well.

So, adude as a shit or normal lower third.
Then what?
He will never a great lower third, any realistic dude knows that or should know that. But maybe he can make it look like, it's a little less shit or a little better then normal. And that's what this site is all about, as i see it.

So that mr. Normie. Whom is irl (not psl) with shit grooming a 4.5/10 and then with looksmaxxing great grooming and some stuff a 7/10 (irl).
That difference, will still help such a dude plenty, imo.

No one will go from normie to Chad. But that stupid black white think. I don't get.
Like, if a normie that looks with bad grooming a 4.5/10; can't change into a 9.5/10 Chad irl. That he then shouldn't do it, and it's just cope.

It's like saying to someone whom has a $50.000 per year sales job. To not take a job that will pay him $65.000 per year; beacsue that job-change won't turn him into a high-payed CEO with a $250.000 per year salary. And saying to that dude, it's cope to take the $65.000.
That's how people stay stuck. Likely, he will never become that CEO, but that $65.000 is still better then staying where he is and doing nothing staying at his $50.000. 
Improvement = improvement. Also when it's not massive improvement. Still worth it.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> every time people post about this
> 
> its people with shit lower third sentenced for mandatory beard/stubble and then digging up cope studies to justify theit insecurity about their shit lower third


Most of the time, for sure people who got major benefit from sutbble or light beard have some lower third deficits, like me i have a short chin so its a godsend for me
But it improve ever people like Sommerhalder, who had a godly lower third, making him more masc, and giving more contrast
Also his cheeks looks better with it 
Its a legit looksmax for most of people, maybe u are better clean shave, good for you then


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> every time people post about this
> 
> its people with shit lower third sentenced for mandatory beard/stubble and then digging up cope studies to justify theit insecurity about their shit lower third


Idk man I have a decent lower third and id have to agree though, stubble can potentially increase one's sex appeal.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Yeah..i definitive wear heavy stubble all the time
> I tink it is everything from 7 to 12 mm at beard trimmer for me , or 3 and 4 setting
> ITs a legit looksmax, i pull a chick almost every week i am out with some slight effort after heavy stubble
> Before, with celan shaven face i was just doing ok, like decent normie
> ...


Great, and thanks.

I like, how you also stated. That it's a change. But not like a day-night change. But still a decent improvement.
decent improvements are also worth it.
It's doomer talk, when people diss small/decent improvements. because it doesn't create a drastic change in life. Small/decent changes, are also worth trying out, or persuing to see if work for you.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Great, and thanks.
> 
> I like, how you also stated. That it's a change. But not like a day-night change. But still a decent improvement.
> decent improvements are also worth it.
> It's doomer talk, when people diss small/decent improvements. because it doesn't create a drastic change in life. Small/decent changes, are also worth trying out, or persuing to see if work for you.


When someone is at normie territory, every +0.15 is a gold


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

oldcell said:


> When someone is at normie territory, every +0.15 is a gold


I agree. It's worth the effort. And I like that attitude

Like for random example:
if a normy very badly groomed, is like a 4.5 irl.

and then he gets a good hair cut: +0.5 -> 5 irl
and then he cleans up his skin: + 0.75 -> 5..75 irl
and then he get muscles and lower fat: + 1.00 -> 6.75 irl
and then her gets nice facial hair, stubllemaxed: + 0.25 -> 7 irl


----------



## oldcell (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> I agree. It's worth the effort. And I like that attitude
> 
> Like for random example:
> if a normy very badly groomed, is like a 4.5 irl.
> ...



People at incelsphere tend to underrate soft looksmaxing and grooming a lot
Biggest slayers IRL are not impressive via PSL often ,but they are bodymaxed which anyone can achieve, good hairctus, stublle and beardmaxed, tanmaxed and well fitted clothes. 
that will make some autistic people here rage, but its a FACt


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> every time people post about this
> 
> its people with shit lower third sentenced for mandatory beard/stubble and then digging up cope studies to justify theit insecurity about their shit lower third


I have a good lower third and I'm stubblepilled tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I have a good lower third and I'm stubblepilled tbh


i look with 1mm "stubble" best. i also didnt mean to imply clean shaven is better, i just said its a funny observation how these threads often come with people with weak lower thirds


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yep.
> The thing/question, is for most men is. Can you actually grow a a heavy stubble like this example for that study?
> View attachment 183060


That's heavy stubble? To me that's a beard lol. My preferred style is light stubble.


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> On a personal basis. Only a pictture can tell of someone has a great jawline.
> Heavy stubble: they used this nromie faced dude, (see post 4 of this thread). So I assume, that's about an good heavy stubble
> 
> You use, a Top tier Chad face as example. To try to disprove a point; that is meant for NORMIE faced men.
> ...


if it makes a chad look bad a average man will lsoe 5 psl points lmao


----------



## oldcell (Dec 5, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> if it makes a chad look bad a average man will lsoe 5 psl points lmao


Thats the biggest shit i ever read this year srsly


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 5, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Thats the biggest shit i ever read this year srsly


Well its true he made him lose 2 psl points


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> That's heavy stubble? To me that's a beard lol. My preferred style is light stubble.


this
actually. medium stubble. s best


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> if it makes a chad look bad a average man will lsoe 5 psl points lmao


low iq as shit. Can only think black/white.


LordNorwood said:


> That's heavy stubble? To me that's a beard lol. My preferred style is light stubble.





FatJattMofo said:


> this
> actually. medium stubble. s best


That's what the researchers chose as their definition. It's up for debate, but we have the picture (post4) so we can decide for urselfes how we see/define it it


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 5, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> low iq as shit. Can only think black/white.
> 
> 
> That's what the researchers chose as their definition. It's up for debate, but we have the picture (post4) so we can decide for urselfes how we see/define it it


you know damn well almost all guys here and around the world have shit beard genetics


----------



## oldcell (Dec 5, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> you know damn well almost all guys here and around the world have shit beard genetics


Most models have shit beard genetics and still have a beard
Gandy, Di Vaio, Marlon T, Bitton, no one of them has full beard , only Batem do
They all still have facial hair


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> you know damn well almost all guys here and around the world have shit beard genetics


That i dunno. If so, then I agree for these men it's less or not possible to stubblemaxx; dependant on how much growth they have of facial hair anf patchyness.


----------



## je3oe (Dec 5, 2019)

Gudru said:


> EWA IS RACISTISCH NIGGUH JWZZZ SHIEEET


roetveegpiet broer


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 5, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Most models have shit beard genetics and still have a beard
> Gandy, Di Vaio, Marlon T, Bitton, no one of them has full beard , only Batem do
> They all still have facial hair


they use beard make up


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

I just read another study. showing females the faces of 36 different european men. Most of them likely normie tier faces.

Kinda same findings, but a bit more indept. It also tested morped faces (more feminine and more masculine morphing of the faces).

*This graph says it all basically*.
Y-axis (vertical axis): shows the attractiveness rating
X-axis (horizontal axis): shows the morphing of the faces to more masculine or feminine, or unmorhped (the middle).

As you can see:
- *heavy stubble *on avarge always wins (the safe bet)
-* light stubble* is bad if you have a feminine (bitch) face; but if you have normie masculine face or masculine face it works perfectly also.
- *full beard *is good if you have a feminine (bitch) face or normie face; but if you have masculine face then somehow full beard doesn't work good.
- *clean shaven*, somehow is the worst one always.








For definition the use for what is: light stubble, heavy stubble, full beard.
See this picture example:






source: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/jeb.12958


----------



## IWantToMax (Dec 5, 2019)

The guy in the study has a bad bone structure, hence He looks better by hiding it. 
A good looking person would look better with a light stubble, that helps enhance jaw and hollow cheeks


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> The guy in the study has a bad bone structure, hence He looks better by hiding it.


The 2nd study I shared in post number #53. Had a sample of 36 males. The first study in OP only had 1 male.
I agree, the guy from the first study was a normie. I wouldn't say he had bad bone structure. Pretty regular normie bone structure imo. We just have high standard here, where we often see nromie range as bad.



IWantToMax said:


> A good looking person would look better with a light stubble, that helps enhance jaw and hollow cheeks


That's in linewith the finding of the study in post number #53; also. If a guy has a masculine face, then actually light stubble scored the best (even better then heavy stubble)

******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

Another study, I read:

- The "*full beard*" results, on attractiveness. Is *highly/significantly influenced*, by how *popular *having a beard is by other men.  When it's more popular it makes it somehow look significantly less attractive overall.
*- Clean shaven*, remains overall the shittiest on the attractiveness scale, no matter what other men do. Only does it become a little less shitty if alot off men go full beard.
- And the *light stubble *and *heavy stubble*, remain most attractive looking. No matter what.






source: https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/full/10.1098/rsbl.2013.0958


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 6, 2019)

*I can't find much if any research on: Moustache (only upper lip facial hair) vs. beard shaped facial face.*

Anyone else knows?

The only thing I found, was a stupid survey results from a website (aka, not a test with pictures).
That survey said: beard shaped facial face is better then moustache, on average. I think, it's accurate actually, on average; but I can't find anything about it

source*: *https://rollingout.com/2017/11/07/women-love-men-beards-survey-says/

But I dislike surveys, and don't take them seriously. Because it's surveys where always the results come out of, that women find confidence or personality most important in dating. While if they test for behavior, they see they value mostly looks attractiveness and even prefer men with shitty dark triad personalities.

********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

an old "study" from 1 savage dude in the 1960's.
He tracked his sexual activity and absense/presence of facial hair; for 2 years

His conclusion: _"come to the conclusion that the stimulus for increased beard growth is related to the resumption of sexual activity."_
Aka, it helped some (for him)




https://www.nature.com/articles/226869a0.epdf?no_publisher_access=1&r3_referer=nature







Effects of Sexual Activity on Beard Growth in Man - Nature


DURING the past two years I have had to spend periods of several weeks on a remote island in comparative isolation. In these conditions I noticed that my beard growth diminished, but the day before I was due to leave the island it increased again, to reach unusually high rates during the first...




www.nature.com






********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

In This video, these 2 women are pretty honest and correct, it seems to me about this subject matter.

They basically talk in line with mentioned research.
Full beard, is more hit or miss. And if not groomed well, a miss.
The stubble they generally enjoy; unless it's really shitty like with Justin Bieber because he had absolutely almost no facial hair to work with.

In the video end, they also suggest clean shaven as one of the best options for always. But I disagree, because most normies men have flaws in their lower 3rd that they can make appear les flawed with grooming of stubble, etc..


----------



## kalefartbomb (Dec 6, 2019)

Twinks on suicide watch

Stubble is like hips on a woman. It's a sign of virility and fertility that can't be faked. You can have all the hair product in the world, go to the gym all you want, have all the fancy clothes, but if you can't grow decent stubble then you aren't a real man. That's the blackpill on stubble.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 6, 2019)

kalefartbomb said:


> Twinks on suicide watch
> 
> Stubble is like hips on a woman. It's a sign of virility and fertility that can't be faked. You can have all the hair product in the world, go to the gym all you want, have all the fancy clothes, but if you can't grow decent stubble then you aren't a real man. That's the blackpill on stubble.


ITs health indicator as well
Too heavy pill to swallow for deluded teenagers here
I know some people who cannot grow facial hair at their 30, and their dating life after facial hair gained popularity is 100x worse


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 6, 2019)

Nothing beats a clean shaven strong jaw with hollow cheeks and long messy hair.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 6, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Nothing beats a clean shaven strong jaw with hollow cheeks and long messy hair.


Yes. And less than 10% of men have that. 
So, what the other 90% to do? Stubblemax, if you have the facial hair to pull it off (imo)


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 6, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yes. And less than 10% of men have that.
> So, what the other 90% to do? Stubblemax, if you have the facial hair to pull it off (imo)


True.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 6, 2019)

take the stubble pill

my beard growing ability sucks anyway so this is good news


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Dec 6, 2019)

not many guys can pull off clean shaven ie alain delon, marlon brando, richard ramirez. so for the rest a stubble is ideal.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2020)

JBs and teens in genera want clean shaven guys with luscious medium hair length and good tan skin tone


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> JBs and teens in genera want clean shaven guys


*If *dude has a good jawline and chin.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2020)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Nothing beats a clean shaven strong jaw with hollow cheeks and long messy hair.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 30, 2020)

Jfl at this, caging so hard at some here. Having a stubble or a beard is always better then being clean shaven and i have observed this irl in highschool where 16-18yo girls are instantly 100x more sexually attracted to guys that suddenly grew a beard in junior/senior years. It's literally a sexual characterization of a male thats a must for you to go from a boy to a male in the dna encoded in a fertile women. Clean shaved boys are only liked more by women between 13-16 where they are not mature enough or closeted lesbians that need to cope


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 30, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Jfl at this, caging so hard at some here. Having a stubble or a beard is always better then being clean shaven and i have observed this irl in highschool where 16-18yo girls are instantly 100x more sexually attracted to guys that suddenly grew a beard in junior/senior years. It's literally a sexual characterization of a male thats a must for you to go from a boy to a male in the dna encoded in a fertile women. Clean shaved boys are only liked more by women between 13-16 where they are not mature enough or closeted lesbians that need to cope


This. Stubble is ideal. 

Imo I look better clean-shaven, but I get more IOIs with light/heavy stubble, especially from young girls, because they mostly interact with guys who can't grow stubble/beard, so someone with stubble stands out to them + as you said, facial hair is a sexual trait. It increases your sex appeal.


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 30, 2020)

Good thread and all, but if you are younger than 23: DONT HAVE A FUCKING BEARD OR ANY OTHER FACIAL HAIR PLEASE


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 30, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Jfl at this, caging so hard at some here. Having a stubble or a beard is always better then being clean shaven and i have observed this irl in highschool where 16-18yo girls are instantly 100x more sexually attracted to guys that suddenly grew a beard in junior/senior years. It's literally a sexual characterization of a male thats a must for you to go from a boy to a male in the dna encoded in a fertile women. Clean shaved boys are only liked more by women between 13-16 where they are not mature enough or closeted lesbians that need to cope


Stubble > clean-shaven >>>>> beard


Nosecel said:


> Good thread and all, but if you are younger than 23: DONT HAVE A FUCKING BEARD OR ANY OTHER FACIAL HAIR PLEASE


Why specifically 23?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 1, 2020)

Bump.
Because of having gotten dopamine/validation excess this last week from my heavy stubble maxxing. I started growing a heavy stubble/small beard about 3 months ago.

Just last week, I got:
* 4 compliments from people on my heavystubblemaxxing (I visited about 8 people I hadn't seen in a while, that's like 50%). Out of the blue. No asking, or fishing for anything.
* I went to a customer his business party, most people there I hadn't seen in 1 or half a year. I got about 4-5 compliments on my heavystubblemaxxing also.

I think in my case, the heavystubble helps a bit with:
- my weakish chin (in height, width, and forward-ness);
- my assymatry on upper lips, because of scar lines and assymatry there due to dog bites at young age.
- breaking up the long mid-face with facial hair, making it percieve a tiny bit less long


oldcell said:


> ITs health indicator as well
> Too heavy pill to swallow for deluded teenagers here
> I know some people who cannot grow facial hair at their 30, and their dating life after facial hair gained popularity is 100x worse


Thank for being the advocate of Heavystublemaxxing. I likely got onto looking into that, because you posted about it always.

Anyways. here the before an after, of stubble maxxing


----------



## oldcell (Mar 1, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Bump.
> Because of having gotten dopamine/validation excess this last week from my heavy stubble maxxing. I started growing a heavy stubble/small beard about 3 months ago.
> 
> Just last week, I got:
> ...



ITs more like a goatee., but you sex appeal is like 10x better after
U looks like a office cuck a bit on left, and nothing wrong i sayed it before to you, your chances for prime females are kinda limitedon left
U stil have appeal for 30 + badoo sinlge moms on left
On right u see like some handsome uni professor with the facial hair 
Maybe try to change haircut also, maybe comb ot forward, nut still great looksmax
I would rather chop my finger that my beard lol, because it totally changed my dating life


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 2, 2020)

A recent study outcome on facial hair. To add to the data mix in this thread.


https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsos.191209


----------



## hairyballscel (Jan 13, 2021)

the amount of cope in these replies, i swear some of u don't want to ascend tbh


----------

